# String Material 8125 vs.452x



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Anyone building their own strings....

Do you use 452x or 8125. My main question is which one is easier on your equipment for you. Have you noticed any broken limbs or damage to your bow as a result of using one over the other. 

I am trying to come up with an explaination for my broken limb tip on the last set of 900CX's I owned, and my boss and I are debating whether or not 452X was the cause. Because that was the string material I was using for 5 months prior to their breaking.

I have used both now and see very little tuning difference between the two. 
I used 20 strand 452x string with 3d end serve and halo .019 center 
or a 20 strand 8125 string with 3d end serve and .021 braided center. 
I really like 452x over 8125 due to the lack of stretch that the sting goes through over the course of the life of the string. But I dunno if I will stick with a string that could break my crap you know... Hoyt says it shouldn't matter...but Hoyt is in the business of selling archery equipment :suspiciou
not to say they are not telling the truth and are not the one of the best companies out there but...

Anyway and advice or comments would be appreciated.

BTW... Has anyone tried out the First String proprietary material yet on a recurve, they're calling it XitWire. It's supposed to be completely stable with absolutely no stretch, but less speed.

Tony


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*String Material*

I make my own strings and use the Brownell products. This company is located in Connecticut. Imagine that, a company that still manufactures in the USA.

I use the TS-1 Plus, Crown .026 center serving and 1D serving material. 

1. I have not had any problems with limb breakage. I am shooting the Win & Win, Winex limbs (46# on the scale) and have literally shot thousands of arrows.
2. There is very little stretch. After making a new string my brace height will go from 9" to 8-3/4". There will be no stretch after the first day of shooting.
3. The nocks fit perfectly on the string. I shoot 18 strands. I use either the Easton .088 (small) or .098 (large) pin nocks.
4. I shoot the McKinney II shafts and the chronograph reads either 215 or 216 FPS.
5. I can get an entire season out of one string but because I have a lot of string and a lot of time I make two or three strings a year for my bow. I make other strings for friends and students at no charge.

Regards and Good Shooting,


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

There was a discussion on ArcheryForum about 452X being damaging to recurves. The grumpy guy from Hoyt joined in and slammed it pretty hard.

I'm a 8125 user myself.

Dave


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

452x is made for compounds only


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

There are a few recurve shooters that use 452X, but the majority use 8125, TS-1, or Angel Majesty. I guess time will tell regarding damage to limbs.


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

I have used both without issue. I prefer 8125 or D97 for the weight, (my string weights about 100 grains). With 452X my string weights over 120 grains so the only time I use it is if I have a weak arrow I'm trying to tune. Angel weights a bit less than the 8125, but is close. All the new string materials have very little give and are negligible in difference with regard to bow damage. I think arrow weight would have as much effect as string material if not more. 

Cheers,
MG


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

I've been using 8125 on my recurves for about 4 yrs. and have been reasonably happy with it, although it does seem to stretch a bit in the 100+ tempertures that we have in Phoenix. After hearing that 452X doesn't stretch in hot climates, and reading that some shooters (including Butch J.) were using it on their recurves, I bought a spool. I haven't opened it yet and probably never will. Every time I thought/think about using it I read about someone, such as yourself, that has broken a limb tip when using 452X. 

What I've read about using 452X for recurves is you must apply at least 1 - 1 1/2 twists per inch in order to reduce the amount of shock that your limb tips are going to receive when using it.......you may get away with using fewer twists but sooner or later it's going to cause limb tip breakage. 

Whether the above is true or not I don't know, but I would rather be safe than sorry, so I will continue to use 8125. - John


----------



## SEPENS M. PIPER (Jul 14, 2008)

I would stick with 8125, compound 452X


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

All of my 36-45# recurves get a 16 strand 8125 or TS Plus. Both stretch a bit when new and a little throughout the string life. 

I prefer the TS Plus material. Each strand wound tight and with uniform tension produces a string that is much quieter that an 8125 string made the same way.

Brownell customer service has been fantastic to work with.

I have not to this point had a limb failure using either material.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Well that seals it for me...8125. Deal with it stretching. 
I would rather be safe than sorry...again.
Vast majority of responses are for 8125 or TS-1 (I need to look into Brownell), the rebel in me hates to go with the crowd but sometimes the majority is right.
452X is a great material, but something tells me that my limbs may not have been perfectly constructed and the 452X shortened their life, and may have saved me a tourney...who knows.

Thanks for your responses,
Tony


----------

